# heavy and light chest day?



## ilikeweights (Jan 14, 2006)

who does this?  do u guys couple it with shoulders?  currently my workout schedule is monday chest, tuesday back, thursday shoulders, friday arms, and saturday legs.  would thursday work?  im hesitant to do it thursday cause i do close grip bench fridays and dont want my triceps to be sore..maybe do it friday?  but i dont wanna be sore monday so...any suggestions?  maybe a new routine?  any help would be good, thanks.


----------



## kenwood (Jan 14, 2006)

why not something like this?
mon.chest,shoulders,tri's
tues.off
wed.legs
thurs.off
fri.back,biceps, maybe forearms
 or
mon.upper
tues.lower
wed.off
thurs.upper
fri.lower

or
mon.chest,shoulders,tri's
tues.back,bi's,forearms maybe
wed.off
thurs.chest,shoulders,tri's
fri.back,bi's,forearms maybe

????? just a suggestion


----------



## jwg (Jan 14, 2006)

I combine chest and tris on the same day. 

Maybe you should try that.


----------



## ilikeweights (Jan 14, 2006)

yea, for awhile i was doing the whole chest/tri, back/bi thing, but i didnt feel like i was getting as strong since my muscles were already fatigued.  i felt like i got stronger after i started keeping arms on its own day.  i dunno.  maybe ill try monday-chest, tuesday-back, wed-off, thursday-shoulders and a light chest after shoulders, friday-arms, saturday-legs.  does this sound like too much?  what do u guys think?  i just dont want to over train


----------



## jwg (Jan 14, 2006)

Well, I guess different things work for different people, so I wouldn't go back to a chest/tri workout if you feel it didn't do as much for you.

I don't know if I'd do shoulders before chest. I've never really tried it, though, but it just seems kinda strange to me personally. 

Since you're only doing shoulders one day week, I'd do them with my back workout on Tuesday, or maybe after chest Monday, if you feel you have enough left in you for shoulders.

Then maybe do another heavy chest day on Thursday. Personally, I don't like light days for chest if you're looking to gain strength, but do whatever you feel works best for you.

It doesn't look like you're doing too much to me. I train heavy twice a week on chest and legs and it doesn't bother me.


----------



## ilikeweights (Jan 14, 2006)

jwg said:
			
		

> Well, I guess different things work for different people, so I wouldn't go back to a chest/tri workout if you feel it didn't do as much for you.
> 
> I don't know if I'd do shoulders before chest. I've never really tried it, though, but it just seems kinda strange to me personally.
> 
> ...



yea maybe shoulders after back..that could work.  the only reason i suggest a light chest after shoulders is because it would be light.  i go heavy on mondays, and that has worked so far.  my biggest issue is overtraining.  we'll see what happens i guess.  thanks for the suggestions so far.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 15, 2006)

why would you train your chest with more frequeny then anything else?  Either you have a frequent training program or you don't.  If you do what you are saying you want to do you will have very unbalanced strength in the shoulder which could lead to injury in the future.


----------



## GFR (Jan 15, 2006)

mon: chest 8x6-8, triceps 5x6-8
Tue: Lats 10x6-10, biceps 5x6-10, SLDL 3x10
Wed: off....light cardio 20-25 min
Thurs legs
Fri: delts 10x6-10, traps 3x10, chest 2x30+ triceps 2x30+
Sat: lats 3x20+, biceps 2x20+
Sun: off...run 25-30 min

I do it something like this


----------



## P-funk (Jan 15, 2006)

that routine is pretty unbalanced around movement planes and between push and pull.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 15, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> why would you train your chest with more frequeny then anything else?  Either you have a frequent training program or you don't.  If you do what you are saying you want to do you will have very unbalanced strength in the shoulder which could lead to injury in the future.



Indeed.  Most people have underdeveloped external rotator muscles relative to their internal rotators.


----------



## ilikeweights (Jan 15, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> why would you train your chest with more frequeny then anything else?  Either you have a frequent training program or you don't.  If you do what you are saying you want to do you will have very unbalanced strength in the shoulder which could lead to injury in the future.



so then if i want to do a light chest day, u think that i should do all the other groups as well, to add balance?  or to just not have a light chest day?  so far what im leaning towards is no light chest, maybe just bangin out a couple of lighter sets at the end of my regular chest day.  i have been working out for awhile, but do not fully understand the "scientific" side of it with the whole exhaustin cns' and all that.  so if there is a reason i shouldnt be doing something, explanations are great.  thanks guys.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 15, 2006)

yes,

upper
lower
upper
lower


----------



## ilikeweights (Jan 15, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yes,
> 
> upper
> lower
> ...



can u give me an example of that?  thanks again, you seem like a very knowledgeable person on this subject..plus your back is huge.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 15, 2006)

here is what I wrote on another board.  You can use it for ideas.



> Some ideas to give you as far as exercise selection. As galya said, we coudl use undulating periodization and select 3 different rep ranges to work from.
> 
> So, lets say our loading parametres were as follows:
> 
> ...


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 15, 2006)

ilikeweights said:
			
		

> can u give me an example of that?  thanks again, you seem like a very knowledgeable person on this subject..plus your back is huge.



Here's an example from a post I wrote up:



> *Bodybuilder ??? Undulating Periodization*
> 
> Monday ??? Upper:
> 
> ...




The basic skeleton of this is...

Monday:
Upper Push Vertical
Upper Pull Vertical
Upper Push Horizontal
Upper Pull Horizontal

Wednesday:
Lower Knee Dominant
Lower Hip Dominant
Lower Knee Dominant
Abs

Friday:
Upper Push Horizontal
Upper Pull Horizontal
Upper Push Vertical
Upper Pull Vertical

Sunday:
Lower Hip Dominant
Lower Knee Dominant
Lower Hip Dominant
Lower Back/Posterior


----------



## ilikeweights (Jan 15, 2006)

sweet.  thanks alot guys.  both look like good routines, the helps appreciated.  i guess ill just have to play around with something that works for me, thanks again.


----------

